# Define beauty



## Guest (Nov 1, 2013)

Does what you look like make you beautiful?
How well you fit in to the current cultural mold of what is deemed attractive?

Or is it who you are that makes you beautiful?

To me those who are kind, compassionate, creative, who look for solutions, not excuses, who see potential and worth in others, who are driven, motivated, productive contributors to humanity... These people embody true beauty IMO.

My hope for my children is that they not get too caught up in physical appearance, but rather in the kind of person they are. We may be currently brainwashed in to thinking that outward appearance matters, but in the end it doesn't. What I look like has nothing to do with how good a parent, spouse, friend, person I am. Nothing. 

There is a saying that folks will not remember the words you said, but will remember how you made them feel. I think beauty is similar. People don't remember what you look like as much as how you make them feel.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Beauty to me is

kaley cuoco
Kat dennings
Candice swanepoel 
Katy perry
Cameron Diaz

Good skin, good hair, thin, big eyes, pouty lips

I do not fit in that at all!


----------



## fire-siamesekitty (Jun 8, 2010)

You have summed that up quite good .....


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

There is no definition of beauty in my opinion

Beauty is the sparkle in your eye, the compassion in your heart, the Empathy in your soul... You cant see on the surface, its their actions and their words!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Beauty to me is
> 
> kaley cuoco
> Kat dennings
> ...


The question was does what you look like make you beautiful, or is it who you are as a person that makes you beautiful.
Meant as a general, what do you think qualifies as beauty, not do you think you personally are beautiful.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

ouesi said:


> The question was does what you look like make you beautiful, or is it who you are as a person that makes you beautiful.
> Meant as a general, what do you think qualifies as beauty, not do you think you personally are beautiful.


Oh ok

Well those I listed are beautiful to me and yes to me is it was you look like

That's not to say what's on the inside isn't important it's just that to me it's not as important as what's on the outside


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

I can sum it up in one word.... "kindness".


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Beauty to me is 

the spark in the eye
How you hold yourself
How you conduct yourself

In the modern sense of the word I'm no beauty, but I'm averagely ok. 

I think the nicest thing anyone has said to me in recent years is on a night out with some of the neffoos, there was a girl with us that was struggling to come to terms with her sexuality, so we chatted and I hugged her and she said to me (slightly the worse for alcohol) 

I wish you would stay here and give me hugs when I need them coz with you hugging me I feel like I can take them all on.


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

Definitely the person, their heart, their actions, and a big one for me is their ability to sympathise, empathise and and be warm hearted.
In the past I have met people I initially thought of as attractive, but when I got to know them or see them do something horrible, or learn how horrid they truly are, I cannot understand how I ever saw them as pretty. Weird and I don't think I explained it very well.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2013)

fierceabby said:


> Definitely the person, their heart, their actions, and a big one for me is their ability to sympathise, empathise and and be warm hearted.
> In the past I have met people I initially thought of as attractive, but when I got to know them or see them do something horrible, or learn how horrid they truly are, I cannot understand how I ever saw them as pretty. Weird and I don't think I explained it very well.


Oh I know exactly what you mean though.
The opposite is true too. You meet someone rather average looking and as you get to know them for the awesome person they are, you start noticing more beauty in them that you didn't see before.


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Even John Merrick (elephant man) had beauty, maybe not so much in the physical sense, but he definalty had it in his soul.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Oh ok
> 
> Well those I listed are beautiful to me and yes to me is it was you look like
> 
> That's not to say what's on the inside isn't important it's just that to me it's not as important as what's on the outside


Forgive me if I'm misunderstanding, but are you saying it's more important to be physically beautiful than to be a good person?


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Oh ok
> 
> That's not to say what's on the inside isn't important it's just that to me it's not as important as what's on the outside


Then that's a shame, because all physical beauty fades, and if there's very little on the inside propping up the outer layer..........that to me is not beauty.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

ouesi said:


> Forgive me if I'm misunderstanding, but are you saying it's more important to be physically beautiful than to be a good person?


Yes but only just


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

bird said:


> Then that's a shame, because all physical beauty fades, and if there's very little on the inside propping up the outer layer..........that to me is not beauty.


Fair enough, we all have our different opinions


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Beauty to me is Selflessness,empathy and kindness. 
Someone who will automatically think about others before themselves.

Also Bravery is beautiful,like the young lady (think her name is Katie Piper) who who had her face destroyed by her stalker BF with acid and has now set up her own charity to support other scar stricken people cope with their lifelong scars and ordeals.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

To me beauty is what you are within. You can be beautiful on the outside and ugly inside, or you can be not the best endowed with looks and be a beauty on the inside.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

To me beauty is the twinkle in someones eye, being compassionate, showing true empathy (and not just responding how they think society expects them too, if that makes sense lol).
Sometimes someone's smile is the most beautiful thing in the world, not because they have awesome (societies perception of awesome anyway)teeth or the "perfect" smile it is beautiful just simply because the person has a smile on their face 

I don't think you can really define beauty with a sentence written in text, for me it is about the feeling and the actions of an individual that makes them truly beautiful


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

My labrador


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

The trouble with defining how attractive a person is using only their outward appearance is not only that it's entirely subjective but also at the mercy of current trends and fashions. People used to want to be pale and fat because it proved their wealth, now they want to be skinny and tanned (but still wealthy). Who knows what the trend will be for in another 50 years, maybe we'll be aspiring to webbed digits as all the ice caps melt 

What never goes out of fashion is being nice. Kindness, compassion, empathy and a smile for the people you meet. Happy is attractive.

ETA - also BenBoy's handsome labrador!


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

It's not quite the proper reply as it's not human but it WAS my initial thought when I saw the title.

To me it's a dog running free on a beach, full pelt, not caring what they look like, not worried, not scared, not full of concerns...just running utterly free in body and mind. It takes my breath away every time I see it.

Guess it can be applied to us though; just that utter sense of spirit


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

I could also say my hubs (sorry you can all barf later)

When I met him he was everything I thought I disliked in a man
Overweight (and not just by a pound or two) and hairy, chest, back and neck. :yikes:

Yet one look into his eyes and 20 years on we are still together.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

ouesi said:


> Does what you look like make you beautiful?
> How well you fit in to the current cultural mold of what is deemed attractive?
> 
> Or is it who you are that makes you beautiful?
> ...


We have a saying: Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

I don't know if it is just an English saying, but as far as beauty goes it is a question of taste. I don't think that what you are and do make you beautiful; they make you special, they demand admiration and respect, but people have to know you before they see that sort of beauty.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

bird said:


> I could also say my hubs (sorry you can all barf later)
> 
> When I met him he was everything I thought I disliked in a man
> Overweight (and not just by a pound or two) and hairy, chest, back and neck. :yikes:
> ...


And Bird there lies your beauty , you've just shown it


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> We have a saying: Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.
> 
> I don't know if it is just an English saying, but as far as beauty goes it is a question of taste. I don't think that what you are and do make you beautiful; they make you special, they demand admiration and respect, but people have to know you before they see that sort of beauty.


I always like men with a really pronounced or odd shaped nose 

Maybe because I like tapirs :lol:


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> We have a saying: Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.
> 
> I don't know if it is just an English saying, but as far as beauty goes it is a question of taste. I don't think that what you are and do make you beautiful; they make you special, they demand admiration and respect, but people have to know you before they see that sort of beauty.


Yes it is in the eye of the beholder, but I feel that sometimes you can get a gist of it, in their eyes, and no matter how they're dressed its in the walk and the way they hold themselves. I suppose you could say that confidence is a part of the beauty too.


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Flamingoes said:


> I always like men with a really pronounced or odd shaped nose
> 
> Maybe because I like tapirs :lol:


Oh god you'd like hubs then, his nose goes up at one side, though he reckons it's just everyone is looking at him on an angle.


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

Beauty is a characteristic of a person, animal, place, object, or idea that provides a perceptual experience of pleasure or satisfaction


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

bird said:


> Oh god you'd like hubs then, his nose goes up at one side, though he reckons it's just everyone is looking at him on an angle.


LMAO won't take the thread off topic but that did make me smile  If it looks all wobbly and flobby like you could wave it about then I want him  :lol:


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> Quote:
> 
> We have a saying: Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.
> 
> I don't know if it is just an English saying, but as far as beauty goes it is a question of taste. I don't think that what you are and do make you beautiful; they make you special, they demand admiration and respect, but people have to know you before they see that sort of beauty.


I see outward appearance as attractiveness not beauty.

To me beauty really is more than being easy on the eye... I know some attractive women who are frankly horrible people. To me they aren't beautiful.. hot but not beautiful.

I see Attractive and Beauty as seperate entities I guess.

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Oh ok
> 
> Well those I listed are beautiful to me and yes to me is it was you look like
> 
> That's not to say what's on the inside isn't important it's just that to me it's not as important as what's on the outside


I'm trying to think of how to word this and not cause offense so bear with me...

I don't know you personally but from what I've gleaned you don't really go out very much and a lot of your communication with other people is via the internet. If this is the case, why does physical appearance matter so much? If you are interacting with someone and you've no idea what they look like, surely how they behave towards you is much more important?


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I like inner beauty as I find that also effects outer beauty. Someone can be very overweight/underweight but the way they carry themselves and the way they talk to you not AT you makes all the difference in the world. People who walk with their nose in the air and don't acknowledge or converse with you but converse at you are not beautiful.....I think we (general we) put too much onus on appearance, I know a few Ugly people, but in photos they are beautiful but true beauty is not on the outside only....


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Beauty has many faces all of which are hidden from us until the moment we discover them for ourselves.

A soldier in full battledress on his way to conflict is an ugly sight and makes him ugly.

Yet that same soldier returning weary and worn from battle carrying a small tearful child in his arms is poignantly beautiful and makes him beautiful also.



'Beauty in things exists in the mind which contemplates them' (David Hume)


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

I don't think I can  beauty is something or someone who makes you feel wonderful, that just makes your troubles melt away when you see them or it.

But in a person I think beauty is in the soul, I think kind,selfless people, who are honest and open, and who are giving and considerate are beautiful. 

Beauty isn't about looks, I would never strive to be, admire or even be jealous someone who looks too good, but I often wish I would be kinder and forgiving and have a gentle beautiful soul, it mostly is but it still has some jaggy nasty bits... 

There is NOTHING more attractive than a kind considerate person who makes you feel a million dollars they are my kind of beautiful people...


----------



## ItsonlyChris (Mar 12, 2013)

I've always said that the inside counts a lot more than the outside.

But if you don't have the respect for your own body, that does come into things. However, this is only if you _can_ help it.

But seriously, if anyone has a few hours a day to blow, join a gym. It's a great feeling after a hours workout and I'm really looking forward to starting again soon.

Everyone here is beautiful, you just have to focus on what makes you beautiful rather than what makes you ugly.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Mulish said:


> I'm trying to think of how to word this and not cause offense so bear with me...
> 
> I don't know you personally but from what I've gleaned you don't really go out very much and a lot of your communication with other people is via the internet. If this is the case, why does physical appearance matter so much? If you are interacting with someone and you've no idea what they look like, surely how they behave towards you is much more important?


I was more talking from a celeb point of view

Just because I don't go out doesn't mean I can appreciate someone's looks


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I was more talking from a celeb point of view
> 
> Just because I don't go out doesn't mean I can appreciate someone's looks


Tink, they aren't real though.

I was thinking of you when I was at the pool the other day and what you said about not wanting to be seen in a costume yet; I'm covered in scars, I've been 17 stone from steroids and 5 and a half from my anorexia and I was physically sick the first time I went there but no one looks, no one cares, no one minds.

Even when I was modeling I still had BDD and I couldn't even use CD's because if I caught sight of myself I'd be in pieces (only some days, mind).

What I've always been taught is 'If you've made more people smile than you have frown, then you've had a good day'.

There actually is so much beauty in the world, lass and I've offered to pop and see you, I've given you my phone number...come on girl!! xxxx


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

You can be beautiful on the outside but ugly as sin on the inside, so to me beauty is what people are on the inside, if you are beautiful on the outside as well as being beautiful on the inside then that is a bonus. 
I always told my children 'ugly isn't always nasty, pretty isn't always nice, looks can be deceiving so remember to always look twice.'


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

I remember years ago watching the film The Elephant Man, and I loved that character, he was kind and gentle, intelligent and his heart was beautiful and innocent. Although he suffered so much it didnt affect his love for life and people.

A persons soul defines their beauty.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Flamingoes said:


> Tink, they aren't real though.
> 
> I was thinking of you when I was at the pool the other day and what you said about not wanting to be seen in a costume yet; I'm covered in scars, I've been 17 stone from steroids and 5 and a half from my anorexia and I was physically sick the first time I went there but no one looks, no one cares, no one minds.
> 
> ...


It's not about others looking or minded, it's about me minding

I still have your number


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> It's not about others looking or minded, *it's about me minding*
> 
> I still have your number


To be honest I can't argue with that at all so I'll let it be. I just wish you could be happy  xxxx


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I was more talking from a celeb point of view
> 
> Just because I don't go out doesn't mean I can appreciate someone's looks


Ahh, I was thinking in more of a general sense. I'm not much interested in celebrities unless they make me laugh 

We all appreciate how people look, although in different ways. It's just a question of how important we rate that as against how they behave and that's what I was trying to ask. You're not likely to meet the celebs you admire but you might strike up a really good friendship with someone on a forum who supports you and loves you and always makes you smile. Which is the more beautiful one, really? Do you see what I'm getting at?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Flamingoes said:


> To be honest I can't argue with that at all so I'll let it be. I just wish you could be happy  xxxx


So do I, hopefully one day I will



Mulish said:


> Ahh, I was thinking in more of a general sense. I'm not much interested in celebrities unless they make me laugh
> 
> We all appreciate how people look, although in different ways. It's just a question of how important we rate that as against how they behave and that's what I was trying to ask. You're not likely to meet the celebs you admire but you might strike up a really good friendship with someone on a forum who supports you and loves you and always makes you smile. Which is the more beautiful one, really? Do you see what I'm getting at?


I see what you're getting at, I still place looks as important


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Flamingoes said:


> Tink, they aren't real though.
> 
> I was thinking of you when I was at the pool the other day and what you said about not wanting to be seen in a costume yet; I'm covered in scars, I've been 17 stone from steroids and 5 and a half from my anorexia and I was physically sick the first time I went there but no one looks, no one cares, no one minds.
> 
> ...


See...Your post is the perfect example of Beauty!!

Tinks you are a fool of you don't take up Flams offer,She never sees the bad in anybody and is beautiful inside and out.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

loubyfrog said:


> See...Your post is the perfect example of Beauty!!
> 
> Tinks you are a fool of you don't take up Flams offer,She never sees the bad in anybody and is beautiful inside and out.


I've said I've still got her number, I will text her


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Flamingoes said:


> It's not quite the proper reply as it's not human but it WAS my initial thought when I saw the title.
> 
> To me it's a dog running free on a beach, full pelt, not caring what they look like, not worried, not scared, not full of concerns...just running utterly free in body and mind. It takes my breath away every time I see it.
> 
> Guess it can be applied to us though; just that utter sense of spirit


That is a fantastic answer!


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

I once witnessed something amazing and the woman who was doing the deed was stunning it was a nurse sitting in a very busy ward on an old lady's bed just talking, her face was soft , gentle , glowing ..her hair had fallen slightly from her pony tail and had fallen round her face. She spent about half an hour talking to her before she got up and left. When she came back to the ward she looked tired, she had bags under her eyes, I would never guess it was the same nurse I had just witnessed.in that moment she was showing kindness she looked amazing. 

I think your body shows Beauty in the deed you do.. Does that make sense. 

Bit like the look of love a mother has for her child!


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

don't think there is much else to add than you have put op, TRUE beauty is not about what you look like - we all get old and wrinkly and grey it's about who you are on the inside


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

Flamingoes said:


> It's not quite the proper reply as it's not human but it WAS my initial thought when I saw the title.
> 
> To me it's a dog running free on a beach, full pelt, not caring what they look like, not worried, not scared, not full of concerns...just running utterly free in body and mind. It takes my breath away every time I see it.
> 
> Guess it can be applied to us though; just that utter sense of spirit


read that and thought of this pic, it's my favourite, and sums up what you said imo


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

redroses2106 said:


> read that and thought of this pic, it's my favourite, and sums up what you said imo


That exactly :w00t: Best sight ever :yesnod:


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

I think its all abit childish to panic about the latest fashions or if hair is in the right place or if a nail is chipped. It reminds me of a lady I saw on the park in a white coat with leather boots on, on the end of the pristine lead was a black Labrador with not a speck of mud on it. I wanted to grab that Labrador and let it roll around in the mud! It was a muddy day but she had clearly stuck to the concrete path and gone back on herself rather than walking all the way around the park. 

I think I may have mentioned I want to lose weight... but this is for my health, not because I think I will be more beautiful slimmer, just healthier. 

Honestly, who gives a beep what anyone else thinks?!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

bird said:


> Yes it is in the eye of the beholder, but I feel that sometimes you can get a gist of it, in their eyes, and no matter how they're dressed its in the walk and the way they hold themselves. I suppose you could say that confidence is a part of the beauty too.





grumpy goby said:


> I see outward appearance as attractiveness not beauty.
> 
> To me beauty really is more than being easy on the eye... I know some attractive women who are frankly horrible people. To me they aren't beautiful.. hot but not beautiful.
> 
> ...


But some dog breeds are beautiful, without ever having even met them. I would not say that newfoundlands are attractive, I would say they are beautiful. Not just mine, but all newfies.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

ME 

I'm kidding! 

Beauty is within as they say - everyone is beautiful in their own way


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

BenBoy said:


> I think its all abit childish to panic about the latest fashions or if hair is in the right place or if a nail is chipped. It reminds me of a lady I saw on the park in a white coat with leather boots on, on the end of the pristine lead was a black Labrador with not a speck of mud on it. I wanted to grab that Labrador and let it roll around in the mud! It was a muddy day but she had clearly stuck to the concrete path and gone back on herself rather than walking all the way around the park.
> 
> I think I may have mentioned I want to lose weight... but this is for my health, not because I think I will be more beautiful slimmer, just healthier.
> 
> Honestly, who gives a beep what anyone else thinks?!


I caught ecoli in the great glastonbury mud fiasco and I wore bright pink high heals all that weekend....you can't say you don't give a bleep what anyone else thinks and then say other people are wrong.*

It's the diversity that I appreciate. Good on them if they want to get their heels stuck in the mud (...bit ironic but anyway) and fall over and look like idiots as long as they're happy...good on people who wear wellies and tiny dresses - sensible AND...thingy...and good on the people who ...do you see where I'm going with this?

The next time you look at someone and think 'what an utter mess!' maybe appreciate their individuality? I know which person I'll remember that day :yesnod:

*eta wrong wasn't the right word to use but I hope you got the gist x


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

Flamingoes said:


> I caught ecoli in the great glastonbury mud fiasco and I wore bright pink high heals all that weekend....you can't say you don't give a bleep what anyone else thinks and then say other people are wrong.
> 
> It's the diversity that I appreciate. Good on them if they want to get their heels stuck in the mud (...bit ironic but anyway) and fall over and look like idiots as long as they're happy...good on people who wear wellies and tiny dresses - sensible AND...thingy...and good on the people who ...do you see where I'm going with this?
> 
> The next time you look at someone and think 'what an utter mess!' maybe appreciate their individuality? I know which person I'll remember that day :yesnod:


I do get what you mean, but most people who are really precious about their looks feel that why because they care too much about what people think.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Now that I've had a bit of a think, I honestly don't know how I'd define beauty, because it's so multi faceted to me, if that makes sense.



Flamingoes said:


> Tink, they aren't real though.
> 
> *I was thinking of you when I was at the pool the other day and what you said about not wanting to be seen in a costume yet; I'm covered in scars, I've been 17 stone from steroids and 5 and a half from my anorexia and I was physically sick the first time I went there but no one looks, no one cares, no one minds.
> 
> ...


I hear you sista  I used to self harm because of my negative body image, I literally would have loved to peel all my skin off rather than chance looking into a mirror.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> Now that I've had a bit of a think, I honestly don't know how I'd define beauty, because it's so multi faceted to me, if that makes sense.
> 
> I hear you sista  I used to self harm because of my negative body image, I literally would have loved to peel all my skin off rather than chance looking into a mirror.


Innit ...though I'm not taking threads off topic...just not speaking to you cause you didn't make me coffee cake


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Beauty to me is
> 
> kaley cuoco
> Kat dennings
> ...





tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Oh ok
> 
> Well those I listed are beautiful to me and yes to me is it was you look like
> 
> That's not to say what's on the inside isn't important it's just that to me it's not as important as what's on the outside


I'm honestly saddened by that. It's so superficial and unimportant. You need to get out more.  You're living your life vicariously, it's not a real life. 



ouesi said:


> Oh I know exactly what you mean though.
> The opposite is true too. You meet someone rather average looking and as you get to know them for the awesome person they are, you start noticing more beauty in them that you didn't see before.


Totally agree with that. The more I like someone, the more attractive they become or the more beauty I see: perhaps it's their personality I'm seeing as opposed to the happenstance of what their face looks like.



Flamingoes said:


> It's not quite the proper reply as it's not human but it WAS my initial thought when I saw the title.
> 
> To me it's a dog running free on a beach, full pelt, not caring what they look like, not worried, not scared, not full of concerns...just running utterly free in body and mind. It takes my breath away every time I see it.
> 
> Guess it can be applied to us though; just that utter sense of spirit


I said something about this the other day, the beauty of seeing the dogs run as a pack, the horse galloping round in a herd, not restricted, not contained in an unnatural environment. This is beauty to me:









And this:









I don't think it's possible to define beauty for all: everyone has a different idea or vision, but it certainly wouldn't be some fake celebrity. I've been moved by seeing the Mona Lisa and the paintings at the Musée d'Orsay, never by a model or whatever. They're transient and will be tomorrow's fish and chip wrappings soon.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

cinnamontoast said:


> I'm honestly saddened by that. It's so superficial and unimportant. You need to get out more.  You're living your life vicariously, it's not a real life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When my disability wasn't this bad and I used to "get out" I still thought looks were important

Love those pics!


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

That's low Tink, not the disability card!


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> When my disability wasn't this bad and I used to "get out" I still thought looks were important
> 
> Love those pics!


So would you say you were quite a shallow person then Tinks.

I'm not having a go but if you are more concerned about how a person looks rather then what they are like on the inside.....


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

piggybaker said:


> That's low Tink, not the disability card!


Excuse me?



loubyfrog said:


> So would you say you were quite a shallow person then Tinks.
> 
> I'm not having a go but if you are more concerned about how a person looks rather then what they are like on the inside.....


Yeah I'm shallow

I'm not saying what's on the inside isn't important though


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2013)

> ouesi said:
> 
> 
> > Forgive me if I'm misunderstanding, but are you saying it's more important to be physically beautiful than to be a good person?
> ...


There are precious few things I feel there is a definite "right" and "wrong" on, but on this, I have to say, you are completely wrong.

It is never, in any way, in any situation, more important to be physically beautiful than to be a good person. Nope. Not even an opinion anymore, this is my knowledge based on my life experience. 
Being physically attractive won't make you a good parent, spouse, friend, lover.
Being physically attractive won't make you happy, won't make you a joy to others.
Being physically attractive won't make you smart, helpful, understanding, kind, anything that can contribute to humanity and the greater good.



simplysardonic said:


> Now that I've had a bit of a think, I honestly don't know how I'd define beauty, because it's so multi faceted to me, if that makes sense.


Yes, that's really the whole point isn't it? :001_wub:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

ouesi said:


> There are precious few things I feel there is a definite "right" and "wrong" on, but on this, I have to say, you are completely wrong.
> 
> It is never, in any way, in any situation, more important to be physically beautiful than to be a good person. Nope. Not even an opinion anymore, this is my knowledge based on my life experience.
> Being physically attractive won't make you a good parent, spouse, friend, lover.
> ...


You might dislike me for saying this but I would rather looks than any of that so my opinion is right for me


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

cinnamontoast said:


> I said something about this the other day,* the beauty of seeing the dogs run as a pack, the horse galloping round in a herd, not restricted, not contained in an unnatural environment.* .


Yes, that.....that is true beauty


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Excuse me?
> 
> Yeah I'm shallow
> 
> I'm not saying what's on the inside isn't important though


Oh sorry sweetie did I stutter!!!! Don't use the disability for not getting out , because that is possibly the most manipulative comment you've made!!! Utter tosh as you so beautifully put it earlier to me!!!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

cinnamontoast said:


> I don't think it's possible to define beauty for all: everyone has a different idea or vision.


It isn't.

For some, a thing of beauty might be found in architecture such as Notre Dame or St Pauls. For others that beauty might be seen in the elegant lines of a luxury car or Yacht.

Beauty, as many might see it, isn't about having a pretty face.

It's about a state of mind, heart and soul and the passion that lies within each.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> You might dislike me for saying this but I would rather looks than any of that so my opinion is right for me


That is unbelievably shallow


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> You might dislike me for saying this but I would rather looks than any of that so my opinion is right for me


I don't dislike you for saying that, but I know you are wrong. And it's not right for you either. It's not right for anyone.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

piggybaker said:


> Oh sorry sweetie did I stutter!!!! Don't use the disability for not getting out , because that is possibly the most manipulative comment you've made!!! Utter tosh as you so beautifully put it earlier to me!!!


I don't really care if you think it's utter tosh



cinnamontoast said:


> That is unbelievably shallow


Very true, it is


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

ouesi said:


> I don't dislike you for saying that, but I know you are wrong. And it's not right for you either. It's not right for anyone.


No disrespect meant but you don't get to say what's right for me


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Excuse me?
> 
> Yeah I'm shallow
> 
> I'm not saying what's on the inside isn't important though


That saddens me so much.

You can't tell how people are by how attractive (not beautiful IMO) they are.


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I don't really care if you think it's utter tosh
> 
> Very true, it is


No , but you do enjoy invoking high emotion in others, whilst playing the victim card. I understand why you've a low self esteem , you've only to use your fingers to type out your ugly messages! And those are buried deep with you!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> No disrespect meant but you don't get to say what's right for me


I do when it's so clear and obvious.
Same as I would say to anyone that any form of self-harm is not right for them.
If you came on here saying you're going to drink arsenic to lose weight, I get to tell you that's not right for you or anyone. 
Some things really are that simple.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

loubyfrog said:


> That saddens me so much.
> 
> You can't tell how people are by how attractive (not beautiful IMO) they are.


You can't tell how they are as a person no



piggybaker said:


> No , but you do enjoy invoking high emotion in others, whilst playing the victim card. I understand why you've a low self esteem , you've only to use your fingers to type out your ugly messages! And those are buried deep with you!


Ok


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

ouesi said:


> I do when it's so clear and obvious.
> Same as I would say to anyone that any form of self-harm is not right for them.
> If you came on here saying you're going to drink arsenic to lose weight, I get to tell you that's not right for you or anyone.
> Some things really are that simple.


Not really the same, what's beautiful or not is personal to the individual


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

-sits on hands-


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

I think it's familiarity that I find beautiful; seeing my mum for the first time in ages, seeing the OH again when he's been away, seeing my friend and her daughter when she comes over from Canada. 

In that moment, when you first glimpse them, that's true beauty to me. 

I'm not that great at explaining, lol, but I know what I mean


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

StormyThai said:


> -sits on hands-


I think that's sensible. Wish I could take a leaf from your book


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i was thinking looking happy and healthy but also ,if you can not be lucky enough to be healthy in body , but still have beauty in wisdom, compassion, & thought, and the ability to make others feel beautiful in your company
,,
my bf says this

be you to the full- beautiful


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

piggybaker said:


> I think that's sensible. Wish I could take a leaf from your book


I learnt the hard way that it is best to not get dragged in, I just go to my happy place where I skip and dance merrily. There is room for more if you care to join :thumbsup:


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

There are lots of things I find beautiful. 

To me someone who has been though so much darkness yet is still able to feel love, empathy and show kindness are beautiful. 
A baby animal exploring its new surroundings is beautiful. 
A dog running with carefree abandon is beautiful. 
The look of wonder and love as a mother and father see their child for the first time is beautiful. 

Inner beauty is so much more important than outer beauty. To me outer beauty doesn't mean anything, sure they might be pleasant to look at but if they aren't kind or are very vain then that to me is ugly and I wouldn't see that as beauty.


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

StormyThai said:


> I learnt the hard way that it is best to not get dragged in, I just go to my happy place where I skip and dance merrily. There is room for more if you care to join :thumbsup:


Would love to. I will bring a bottle and some crisps and dips.. See you there


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Not really the same, what's beautiful or not is personal to the individual


Now you're talking in circles, deliberately moving the goal posts. You said being physically attractive trumps being a good person. Doesn't matter what individual determination of attractiveness is, I still say that's wrong.

Now I also get to tell you what to do because I'm sick of these shenanigans.
Either:
1. Shut up and listen to the wisdom being shared on this thread and accept that you might have something to learn from it. Or,
2. Exit the thread and continue on doing the spiritual equivalent of sticking your fingers in your ears singing "lalalalalala I can't hear you."

But do not continue posting drivel on this thread trying to convince yourself that spending all your finite energy on trying to be physically attractive without ever attending to your soul and spirit is anything other than ugly, destructive self-indulgence that is slowly poisoning you and the precious live you have.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I still place looks important


Tell me something Tink.

What does your intepretation of beautiful look like in the dark?

How would you imagine a blind person defines beauty?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

ouesi said:


> Now you're talking in circles, deliberately moving the goal posts. You said being physically attractive trumps being a good person. Doesn't matter what individual determination of attractiveness is, I still say that's wrong.
> 
> Now I also get to tell you what to do because I'm sick of these shenanigans.
> Either:
> ...


Different strokes for different folks


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2013)

Zaros said:


> Tell me something Tink.
> 
> What does your intepretation of beautiful look like in the dark?
> 
> *How would you imagine a blind person defines beauty?*


I asked her the same question a while back, she ignored it and the thread got moved/deleted, whatever happens on these things.

Which BTW everyone, I'd prefer that not happen on this thread.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

It is a bit of a trick question imo, as the word means more or less "attractive to the eye". Not at all the same as "attractive to me" (necessarily) or "ethically pleasing". And I think not quite the same as "eye-catching". What is attractive to your eye will depend on what is inside you as much as what is inside someone else. 

There is line in the great philosophical movie Pulp Fiction when Fabienne says "It's unfortunate what we find pleasing to the touch and pleasing to the eye is seldom the same." She could also have said pleasing to the soul.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Zaros said:


> Tell me something Tink.
> 
> What does your intepretation of beautiful look like in the dark?
> 
> How would you imagine a blind person defines beauty?


Can't really see anything in the dark, everyone would look the same

Can't really answer your second question


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

ouesi said:


> I asked her the same question a while back, she ignored it and the thread got moved/deleted, whatever happens on these things.
> 
> Which BTW everyone, I'd prefer that not happen on this thread.


Then I apologise if I put your thread at risk.

But certain people desperately need to understand that eyesight isn't implicit knowledge


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

I'd have to go with being a good person, having a sense of humour, and caring for others. I think people with those qualities somehow look better too, they have a certain sparkle


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2013)

Zaros said:


> Then I apologise if I put your thread at risk.
> 
> But certain people desperately need to understand that eyesight isn't implict knowledge


No, you're not putting the thread at risk. I think we all actually do understand that eyesight isn't implicit knowledge. However as they say, none so blind as those who refuse to open their eyes.


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

I think sound , possible is what a blind persons idea of beautiful is. Maybe touch as we refer to something as feeling beautiful. That is thought provoking!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

off to change my siggie now even though i think it is beautiful artwork

my cat i find aesthetically beautiful , but better still he makes me feel beautifully happy , he's got such a sweet nature and funny too


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

i find confidence attractive. my friend at work is medium height, dyed blonde hair, a bigger sized girl, but she has so much confidence in the way she holds herself, it makes her so much more attractive than say, me, who is the same size, with less confidence. not that im saying myself of other shy people are ugly. we are all beautiful in our own way. people think my hair is beautiful. 
its no good having a really good looking boyfriend if his personality is non existent.


----------



## witchyone (Dec 16, 2011)

As an example, one person could look at a piece of artwork and think how beautiful it is yet another person could look at it and think its ugly. We all have our own perceptions of beauty.

I went out with some one a few years ago who wasn't an oil painting but he was a good person and his beauty came from within. You could meet the most stunning looking person but if their personality is crap whats the point. You wouldn't see the person just the unpleasant persona.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

piggybaker said:


> I think sound , possible is what a blind persons idea of beautiful is. Maybe touch as we refer to something as feeling beautiful. That is thought provoking!


my friend is regestered blind, still has a little bit of sight but he says he would take this over being deaf over and over again, he loves his music , humility is also beautiful


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

witchyone said:


> *As an example, one person could look at a piece of artwork and think how beautiful it is yet another person could look at it and think its ugly. We all have our own perceptions of beauty*.
> 
> I went out with some one a few years ago who wasn't an oil painting but he was a good person and his beauty came from within. You could meet the most stunning looking person but if their personality is crap whats the point. You wouldn't see the person just the unpleasant persona.


*Exactly my point*

I think in a relationship there has to be both physical attractiveness and personality


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

bwahahahahhahahahahaaa!!!* snort * gasp* HAHAAAAAAHHAHAHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Haven't read all the thread, half way and there's some lovely and amazing thoughts on beauty and then there's the one other opinion....

My own thoughts are, I see it everywhere, I know it sounds silly sometimes but walking I see it in the forest or the beautiful conkers on the floor, that wonderful rich colour. In the flowering plants and then the rich fall. In the sky and in animals, of course animals have such beauty, one very unique and pure. I am enthralled with the beauty of dogs and tigers especially.
I think architecture is beautiful at times and moving to me. The history of a place. 
I also find a lot of beauty personally in movement/dance, which maybe a lot wouldn't, but it's part of me and I get emotional and moved by beautiful dance. Bayshnikov in full flight especially and many other dancers/dances. 

It's also in the selfless acts and the everyday kindness of some, especially when they don't have any reason to be.

I think looks are fleeting and are worthless when all is said and done. If someone had the prettiest/most attractive face but was an animal or child abuser they would not be beautiful.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Can't really see anything in the dark, everyone would look the same


If you're unable to see anything in the dark Tink, then how do you know everyone would look the same?:wink:


----------



## witchyone (Dec 16, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> *Exactly my point*
> 
> I think in a relationship there has to be both physical attractiveness and personality


I wasn't attracted to him to start with, far from it. But I got to know him over a period of time, hence his personality attracted me to him. Don't judge a book by its cover.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Zaros said:


> If you're unable to see anything in the dark Tink, then how do you know everyone would look the same?:wink:


They would just be a dark shape, as my OH is when we turn out the light and go to bed


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

witchyone said:


> I wasn't attracted to him to start with, far from it. But I got to know him over a period of time, hence his personality attracted me to him. Don't judge a book by its cover.


Fair dos, different strokes for different folkes

Personally I have to have both, I chatted to my now OH via text for weeks before we met so I knew he was kind, friendly and funny then I met and I thought wow, he was good looking and with a personality

Where as his friend again who I chatted to for a while before we met and again he was a nice guy but when we met there was no attraction there so it was never going to be anything other than friends


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

CRL said:


> i find confidence attractive. my friend at work is medium height, dyed blonde hair, a bigger sized girl, but she has so much confidence in the way she holds herself, it makes her so much more attractive than say, me, who is the same size, with less confidence. not that im saying myself of other shy people are ugly. we are all beautiful in our own way. people think my hair is beautiful.
> its no good having a really good looking boyfriend if his personality is non existent.


See this is a perfect example; excess confidence I find terribly unattractive and people that are super sure of themselves leave me cold. I think it's because they intimidate me though'; not that they're in the wrong and sorry agnel for picking up on you quote, it was just the first I saw xxxx


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

:


tinktinktinkerbell said:


> They would just be a dark shape, as my OH is when we turn out the light and go to bed


:crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Zaros said:


> :
> 
> :crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:


Why you crying?


----------



## Neelam (Oct 24, 2013)

Beautiful is who's truly loved by someone.

Beauty is, what you are. Your inside. 
Your outside will expire, but your inside remains in memory forever. That is true beauty to me.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Zaros said:


> :
> 
> :crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:





tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Why you crying?


You're both being knobs and you're both lovely people now PLEASE stop it


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> They would just be a dark shape, as my OH is when we turn out the light and go to bed


That is one of the saddest things I have heard in a long time :nonod:
I hope one day you wake up and realise that what you see with your eyes is not the be all and end all...for your own sake


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

StormyThai said:


> That is one of the saddest things I have heard in a long time :nonod:
> I hope one day you wake up and realise that what you see with your eyes is not the be all and and all...for your own sake


As someone who has been told they will probably be blind by the time theyre 50 I completely agree ST, there is so much more than sight x


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

Flamingoes said:


> See this is a perfect example; excess confidence I find terribly unattractive and people that are super sure of themselves leave me cold. I think it's because they intimidate me though'; not that they're in the wrong and sorry agnel for picking up on you quote, it was just the first I saw xxxx


worry not. we all find different things beautiful and attractive. i dont think my friend is excessively confident. that would be arrogant. and i cant stand arrogance. i think she has the perfect ammount. she dosent care that she is big. she wears nice dresses that other bigger people might not wear, and she carries them really well.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

StormyThai said:


> That is one of the saddest things I have heard in a long time :nonod:
> I hope one day you wake up and realise that what you see with your eyes is not the be all and and all...for your own sake


Could you explain to me how it's sad please as I just don't understand how it is


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Blessed are they who see beautiful things in humble places where other people see nothing 

&#8213; Camille Pissarro


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

How I would define beauty is the compassion and empathy a person has, a mothers love to her child.

This sounds a strange one but I have seen and watched people die doing the job I do, the most beautiful and saddest thing I have seen is someone on there death bed, surrounded by the family, it's the full circle of life surrounded by the ones you brought into the world, the ones who love us most and will and want to be with us at our darkest hour. 

Physical beauty is only skin deep true beauty runs deep down inside.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

_'Ted Bundy was regarded as handsome and charismatic by his young female victims'_

Yep, whats on the outside is obviously more important than whats on the inside.....

Beauty comes from within.

A friend of mine recently had a little boy, and he was born with a cleft lip and palette.

Her first post on FB about him after the birth was 'Lock up your daughters, Alfie has arrived in the world' with a photo :thumbup:

I feel sorry for people that put physical attributes above anything else. What a person looks like is the _least _important thing about them.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Flamingoes said:


> Innit ...though I'm not taking threads off topic...just not speaking to you cause you didn't make me coffee cake


No, but I did post the vegan cake recipe on my cakes thread. I cannae do you a coffee cake, cos coffee is revolting


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Could you explain to me how it's sad please as I just don't understand how it is


Im asking you, please stop. Stop posting on this thread. Its not about you and your self-inflicted issues. Its about beauty. Youve shared your views, weve responded, now please stop. If you dont understand, figure it out on your own, pm someone, whatever, but please, take it elsewhere.


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Could you explain to me how it's sad please as I just don't understand how it is


Because Its ignorance, lacks empathy and compassion!!! Funnily enough most of the attributes most of us think defines beauty . . . . Says it all doesn't it


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2013)

newfiesmum said:


> We have a saying: Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


So true, and if you have love in your soul, everything you love will always be beautiful.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

ouesi said:


> Im asking you, please stop. Stop posting on this thread. Its not about you and your self-inflicted issues. Its about beauty. Youve shared your views, weve responded, now please stop. If you dont understand, figure it out on your own, pm someone, whatever, but please, take it elsewhere.


Again, I have as much right to post as anyone


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> A friend of mine recently had a little boy, and he was born with a cleft lip and palette.
> 
> Her first post on FB about him after the birth was 'Lock up your daughters, Alfie has arrived in the world' with a photo :thumbup:
> 
> I feel sorry for people that put physical attributes above anything else. What a person looks like is the _least _important thing about them.


I saw a one born every minute where a baby boy was born with a cleft palette.
He really was a beautiful little boy. It was emotional for the parents as they didn't know what to expect and they didn't want their thoughts to be about the lip. When he was born there was pure joy for them.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

CaliDog said:


> Because Its ignorance, lacks empathy and compassion!!! Funnily enough most of the attributes most of us think defines beauty . . . . Says it all doesn't it


How on earth does it lack empathy and compassion


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Again, I have as much right to post as anyone


Yes, you do. Im asking you, as thread starter, please do not post on here. Thanks.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

MrsZee said:


> So true, and if you have love in your soul, everything you love will always be beautiful.


Awwwwwww :thumbsup:


----------



## Neelam (Oct 24, 2013)

Beauty is the inside of a person. Beauty is, what is left in good memory of those who where close to this person. The outside will expire anyway and nobody should say "this and that is beauty but anything else isn't".

Beautiful is this person who is truly loved by someone. You shine, your aura is different, if your are loved.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

A lot of things are beautiful, lookwise and otherwise. 
There have been 2 people ive met in my youngish years who have had such beautiful spirits and outllooks they made an impact on me, one a wee woman on a bus I spoke to for 15 minutes 7 years ago and ive never forgotten her. Remembering her makes me smile and inspires me, if that isn't beautiful I don't want to know what is


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Neelam said:


> Beauty is the inside of a person. Beauty is, what is left in good memory of those who where close to this person. The outside will expire anyway and nobody should say "this and that is beauty but anything else isn't".
> 
> Beautiful is this person who is truly loved by someone. You shine, your aura is different, if your are loved.


I think even those who have self-love shine too, as long as they aren't being arrogant. its good for people to love themselves, I think only then can they truly appreciate and love others x


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Beauty for me is many things, my Lady Rose, still as beautiful to me at sixty as she was a twenty one when I first saw her. The afternoon sun making my Flytes coat glow..A buzzard or red kite riding the thermals can make me catch my breath in wonder at the ease at which they accomplish it... the woodland floor carpeted with bluebells, my dogs hunting well.. so many things I find beautiful to behold it would be impossible to list them all.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

I agree with so many others on here that beauty differs greatly from physical attractiveness, that beauty comes from within, and that it is in the eye of the beholder.

For me beauty in a human being is a mixture of compassion, empathy and wisdom - and any person who exhibits these traits is far more beautiful in my eyes than someone merely exhibiting physical attractiveness.


----------



## Izzie (Aug 18, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Could you explain to me how it's sad please as I just don't understand how it is


Its sad because if you got what you seem to so desperately want - if you looked like Katy Perry or any of the other celebrities you think are so beautiful - you still wouldn't be happy.

You'd still have your disabilities, you'd still be ill, you'd still be in pain, your OH would still comment on other women he finds attractive etc etc.

Nothing would change, although I doubt you can see that - and that is what is so sad about it.


----------



## Donut76 (May 15, 2013)

I have 2 friends one from a club my girls belonged to & one is a family member of my husband

One is a very pretty girl who has a heart of gold would do anything for anybody & has had a lot of upset in her life but she is just lovely .. I was going to a funeral of my husband family to represent us as hubby couldn't get out of work & I almost didn't go as it was only a few months after my beloved uncle had died suddenly aged just 48 & his service & burial were in the same place.. This lovely girl stayed with me the whole time tho she was grieving badly making sure I was OK to hubby could come .. She is a beautiful soul (lovely family in fact)

The other as far as the news & TV shows go isn't classed as beautiful.. what she is tho is an amazing woman who goes out of her way to help you fit in helps make you welcome & is a friend .. At a dance comp once I had a wobble over something & nearly fell apart as I have panic attacks she helped me keep it together she sheltered me from nosy Parker's she held me keep my dignity & to keep it away from my young daughter she didn't even know me that well either she just saw somebody struggling..... A beautiful woman indeed

Now I feel choked up


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Please I am enjoying this thread, it's lovely to read, I have the Energy Vampire on ignore and I really don't want that venom to destroy what is a really nice thread by being quoted.. Can we ignore and let the thread go in the vain Ouesi intended.. :sad:


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

Ooooft such a toughie Ouesi!


To me it is a combination of laughter, joy, peace and happiness that is evoked within me by something, somewhere or someone-


Too cheesy, you bet yer arse...

You know that way when you look at your dog and feel all those thing (i don't have kids yet, but feel the same when i see my nephew's and nieces playing.

When i'm out in the middle of nowhere and it's just me, the sky and the birds.

It also has a hint of either innocence, splendour (crashing sea, rolling clouds) or wisdom...

It is untouchable and powerful and cannot be manufactured.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Beauty speaks in the gentle soul
And the kindness of the heart.
It spreads its love across the face
It can take away the dark.

Beauty is a treasure 
A gift more great than gold.
Its worth lies in its purity
Goodness which can&#8217;t be sold.

Beauty carries sympathy
It cares when we are sad.
It soothes our hurts with soft words
It rejoices when we&#8217;re glad.

Beauty is not face or body
It&#8217;s not found in perfect teeth
It cannot been seen outside the skin
For true beauty lies beneath.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Izzie said:


> Its sad because if you got what you seem to so desperately want - if you looked like Katy Perry or any of the other celebrities you think are so beautiful - you still wouldn't be happy.
> 
> You'd still have your disabilities, you'd still be ill, you'd still be in pain, your OH would still comment on other women he finds attractive etc etc.
> 
> Nothing would change, although I doubt you can see that - and that is what is so sad about it.


I would change, I would be more confident, I would be able to look in the mirror, I wouldn't cry about being ugly

Yeah I would still have my condition, pain etc but at least I wouldn't have the confidence issues

It will lessen the load if you see what I mean

Don't think I've explained it properly

ETA, thank you for explaining though


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2013)

Starlite said:


> A lot of things are beautiful, lookwise and otherwise.
> There have been 2 people ive met in my youngish years who have had such beautiful spirits and outllooks they made an impact on me, one a wee woman on a bus I spoke to for 15 minutes 7 years ago and ive never forgotten her. Remembering her makes me smile and inspires me, if that isn't beautiful I don't want to know what is


Growing up I had a riding instructor who was such a beautiful soul. She had a smile, that felt like it was just for me, that made me feel so special and warm and secure. It was truly magical. 
Another beautiful soul was a native woman who also had that same kind of magical smile. Her face was a map of leathery wrinkles, and as a youngster, completely immune to the cultural norms of beauty, I used to crinkle my own face in the mirror trying to picture what I would look like when I got to be as old as that native woman, I remember thinking how cool that would be. 
Sadly, no longer immune from our societal brainwashing, I dont feel the same way about my wrinkles today, but I do like that I have more laugh lines than frown lines


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

MoggyBaby said:


> Beauty speaks in the gentle soul
> And the kindness of the heart.
> It spreads its love across the face
> It can take away the dark.
> ...


I love that :thumbsup:


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Well I guess that's me told


Aye- wheesht now!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I just had this pop up on my newsfeed, I think it fits in this thread quite well


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2013)

My home as it looks as I return from a wee hour of the morning run with the dogs. Moon shining down, light twinkling from within. Kids and OH inside just waking, day ready to start. Beautiful <3


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

That looks gorgeous Ouesi xxx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

StormyThai said:


> I just had this pop up on my newsfeed, I think it fits in this thread quite well


I think this sums up how I feel about dogs, everything about them, to me, is just beautiful :001_wub:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

Julesky said:


> Aye- wheesht now!


i love that expression , my granny (irish) always used it , so beautiful when she said it , it s different to saying shut up or quiet, it has caring and it s beautiful like my granny was too


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

ouesi said:


> My home as it looks as I return from a wee hour of the morning run with the dogs. Moon shining down, light twinkling from within. Kids and OH inside just waking, day ready to start. Beautiful <3


Is your surname Walton or Ingalls??

That really does look magical :001_tt1:


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

moggiemum said:


> i love that expression , my granny (irish) always used it , so beautiful when she said it , it s different to saying shut up or quiet, it has caring and it s beautiful like my granny was too


It's a kind chiding 

But (as i'm sure you know) if you don't wheesht when yer granny tells you- you're in big trouble (not that we ever found out-waaaaay too much respect. )

Ouesi- may i come visit please? looks lovely!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

when someone still loves you even on your "ugly" days , that's beautiful


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

ouesi said:


> My home as it looks as I return from a wee hour of the morning run with the dogs. Moon shining down, light twinkling from within. Kids and OH inside just waking, day ready to start. Beautiful <3


Looks lovely


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

On a prettier note, have you had one of those lovely sunny days and your sat down and the sun is shinning and that one singular little bird is chirping away.. Those are beautiful days .


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

im having a disco come and play your records, dance even, no talking, just feeling, oh and to keep in the thread theres even a song played on there called "the beautiful people":thumbsup: curious ?

edit - hahaha noooooooooo i did'nt mean that kinda feeling OMG, come on letts all have a halloween ball , fancy dress prizes


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

piggybaker said:


> On a prettier note, have you had one of those lovely sunny days and your sat down and the sun is shinning and that one singular little bird is chirping away.. Those are beautiful days .


Even more beautiful around this time of year when theres a nip in the air that is so crisp and refreshing it slightly takes your breath away x


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

piggybaker said:


> On a prettier note, have you had one of those lovely sunny days and your sat down and the sun is shinning and that one singular little bird is chirping away.. Those are beautiful days .


Or wakening up to a sunrise like this outside your window...



.


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

Kitty_pig said:


> Even more beautiful around this time of year when theres a nip in the air that is so crisp and refreshing it slightly takes your breath away x


Lovely.

Incidentally, the weather has been tumultuous recently, never seen so many rainbows in the interim of lashing rain- absolutely stunning set against the dark dark skies and wee shafts of sun


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2013)

MoggyBaby, that sunrise is breathtaking!! Wow!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

ouesi said:


> MoggyBaby, that sunrise is breathtaking!! Wow!


It actually woke me up shining into the bedroom. I just HAD to fetch the camera and try my best to capture it. The piccies really don't do it justice at all.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

ouesi said:


> MoggyBaby, that sunrise is breathtaking!! Wow!


it is gorgeous MB


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> Or wakening up to a sunrise like this outside your window...
> 
> 
> 
> .


That is stunning


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

MoggyBaby said:


> It actually woke me up shining into the bedroom. I just HAD to fetch the camera and try my best to capture it. The piccies really don't do it justice at all.


Beautiful colour!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2013)

Speaking to the ever-changing-ness (is that a word? LOL!) of beauty. I love watching mother nature change through the seasons, yet still remain so beautiful in each.

Winter sunrise:









Same set of trees (shot taken further back) in the summer evening, moon just starting to rise.


----------



## BeauNoir (Sep 16, 2012)

Wow, that is stunning!


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh wow! :thumbsup:


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

I took this at Cornwall


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

piggybaker said:


> I took this at Cornwall


I love this pic the most!


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

I love sunsets here are a few of my favourites:


IMG_5131 by Photographs by Rachel, on Flickr


IMG_5116 by Photographs by Rachel, on Flickr


IMG_5073 by Photographs by Rachel, on Flickr


IMG_5113 by Photographs by Rachel, on Flickr


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

piggybaker said:


> I took this at Cornwall


I can just picture myself standing there with Ben by my side ahhh lovely


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

beautiful,










[youtube_browser]ihUGT7MdDB4[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

A few things I find beautiful (and a blatant opportunity to share some cool places with you)

Arran was hiking with dog and OH in early spring, The rest were work related pics this summer 

ETA: am off to spend time with the OH, hope you enjoy the pics, later PF!


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

ouesi said:


> Now you're talking in circles, deliberately moving the goal posts. You said being physically attractive trumps being a good person. Doesn't matter what individual determination of attractiveness is, I still say that's wrong.
> 
> Now I also get to tell you what to do because I'm sick of these shenanigans.
> Either:
> ...


I totally agree with what you have said, however starting a thread based on this subject was bound to end up this way with Tinks. She is always starting threads about being attractive etc so it was very obvious as soon as I saw this thread before Tink even posted, I knew where it would end up.

Nothing against you at all, but just an observation.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

BenBoy said:


> I can just picture myself standing there with Ben by my side ahhh lovely


I could picture myself there with Luna, me gently trying to stroke her.....Luna trying to rip off me face  :lol:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I just spent a few hours with the most beautiful young 14 year old girl 

Her best friends mum passed away today - this young girl sat by her friend holding her hand in the last moments - stayed by her side when she was needed most and will continue to be there with love and friendship - her beauty shines through in her strength and empathy.


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Bit late to this thread, noticed it earlier and it's run on miles since....will read it with my coffee in bed in the morning.

Beauty is what makes my eyes happy. On a purely physical level, there are things I find beautiful in people, but those are things that are dumb, random, accidents of birth, so they are not any measure of a person's worth. There is so much more to beauty than that, what a dull, limited life it would be if genetics were the only thing to find beautiful in life.

One of the most beautiful people I know is my one-time secretary, now friend. She would laugh at talk of beauty regimes, say something like, "I'm too ugly for that!". She is one of the kindest, maternal (same age as me, but still managed to mother me), understanding people I have ever met. On days when you were fooling everyone else with your bright smiley face, she would look at you and tell you to relax with a cup of tea while she sorted out.....just about everything! 
That's a beautiful person, and someone who is very happy and contented with her life, not obsessing about trying to look like an airbrushed model. 

As to looks....I had very conventionally shapely legs, was often complimented, and frankly in my teenage, early twenties days avoided skirts because back in the dark ages of the late eighties/early nineties it was still considered socially acceptable for louts to shout horrible sexual things in the street to young women. 
Now my legs are a fair bit thicker - like a Russian shot-putter's nowadays! :laugh:

My strong, muscley legs make me far happier than any compliment ever could - there are many hours of running made them that way, and when my body is letting me down I know those strong legs can keep going. What the rest of the world thinks is beautiful is irrelevant, my legs are lovely to me when they are strong, rather than "pretty".

The thing about purely physical beauty...I won't deny that for me, it exists. But it doesn't make anyone happy, it just isn't that important. Even to people who think it is.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

I can't put a definition on beauty but I remember things that make me think of what beauty is all about, at least to me. 

A few years back a friend's one and a half year old son was diagnosed with neuroblastoma, a very aggressive cancer. He was given less than a 20% chance to live. I watched his mother and father cope with grace and dignity I could never muster if I was in their place, putting their son above their darkest fears while their baby endured chemotherapy, radiation and multiple surgeries. They never left his side and fought for him all the while keeping a positive front. That to me was beauty. Luka did survive and I believe it had to do with his parents more than the doctors. 

On his cancer ward at Children's Hospital they became friends with the parents of another little girl who had not only Down Syndrome but also Leukemia. She was the most beautiful little angel you could ever imagine. I still think of her and wonder if she survived. There was something about her spirit that glowed. She was a happy little girl despite the terrible blows life had dealt her. 

After meeting her I started really looking at people with Down Syndrome and find them to be incredibly beautiful.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Beauty takes your breath away and makes your heart soar
It is physical and emotional 
It is permanent and transient
A paradox of perfection
Different for everyone but the same for us all.


Sorry,I don't often wax lyrical but just in one of those moods tonight


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Toby Tyler said:


> After meeting her I started really looking at people with Down Syndrome and find them to be incredibly beautiful.


I've had the pleasure of mixing in the company of several DS people over the years and have come to the conclusion that the extra chromosone = extra charisma!!! Funny, delightful & very beautiful in every way.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

myshkin said:


> Bit late to this thread, noticed it earlier and it's run on miles since....will read it with my coffee in bed in the morning.
> 
> Beauty is what makes my eyes happy. On a purely physical level, there are things I find beautiful in people, but those are things that are dumb, random, accidents of birth, so they are not any measure of a person's worth. There is so much more to beauty than that, what a dull, limited life it would be if genetics were the only thing to find beautiful in life.
> 
> ...


Okay so now I just think you're weird...not the legs; they're gorgeous but the running?!?!?!?! Egg pants to that :lol:



lymorelynn said:


> Beauty takes your breath away and makes your heart soar
> It is physical and emotional
> It is permanent and transient
> A paradox of perfection
> ...


Poetry for the win :w00t:


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Flamingoes said:


> Okay so now I just think you're weird...not the legs; they're gorgeous but the running?!?!?!?! Egg pants to that :lol


Egg pants, babe? Is your predictive text on again?!


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

cinnamontoast said:


> Egg pants, babe? Is your predictive text on again?!


:lol: oh please let it be :lol:


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

I have met wrinkled 90 years old women who are incredibly beautiful, and 20 year girls who would be considered 'hot', but are anything but beautiful.

As others have said, it is what is in your heart that makes you beautiful - goodness, kindness - it shines out of you and and it doesn't matter what you look like; you have true beauty.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

I meant a*rse 


lostbear said:


> I have met wrinkled 90 years old women who are incredibly beautiful, and 20 year girls who would be considered 'hot', but are anything but beautiful.
> 
> As others have said, it is what is in your heart that makes you beautiful - goodness, kindness - it shines out of you and and it doesn't matter what you look like; you have true beauty.


^^^^^ this thingy is back *sniffs you* I;m glad you're returned; now don't be a tit again; for shame


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Are you *sniffing* lostbear?! Which part?! I find this slightly strange, but only slightly. :yesnod:


----------



## cainsian (Jan 1, 2013)

I would rarely describe a person as beautiful just on looks, for me it is an action they are doing or something about their personality that would make them beautiful. Hard to describe but it's a moment that makes you catch your breath or makes you smile.

I look at my 90 year old nan and see beauty because her face is linked with so many of my memories and I see a lifetime of love and care. When I watch my daughter with my nan I see beauty because of the love and patience my daughter shows to her. Beauty is watching a toddler raise their arms to someone they love. Kindness is always beautiful to see.

I would be far more likely to describe a place rather than a person as beautiful, the sunset photos on here are stunning and the sort of beauty I would love to just stand and stare at. I always find the sea beautiful and I love going camping and looking up on a clear night to see a sky full of stars.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

cinnamontoast said:


> Are you *sniffing* lostbear?! Which part?! I find this slightly strange, but only slightly. :yesnod:


Just the bear bit :yesnod:


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Flamingoes said:


> I meant a*rse


Egg arse, or arse pants?

The best part is, I've got so used to your predictive text generated funny turns of phrase, that I didn't even notice. I read egg pants and thought, "yeah, egg pants".

:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2013)

Can I just say thank you to all of you?
Seriously, there are some perfectly beautiful posts on this thread. From the pictures to the poems, to the funnies, to the glimpses in to the beautiful hearts of fellow PFers. Truly lovely. 

Thank you all!!! :001_wub:


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

myshkin said:


> Egg arse, or arse pants?
> 
> The best part is, I've got so used to your predictive text generated funny turns of phrase, that I didn't even notice. I read egg pants and thought, "yeah, egg pants".
> 
> :laugh:


Are we still talking about arses? :laugh:


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Egg pants!!! :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t:

Google Image Result for http://nummynims.files.wordpress.com/2009/05/p5180140.jpg


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

brilliant


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Soppy warning

We had a man round earlier to do some work who was really interested in our cats. He took their pics, including one of just their tufty paws, to show his partner, and told us that they have two cats. Their cats were living in the garden when they bought the house and have since moved in.  He's getting a painting of the cats for his partner for Christmas and he showed us the pics he had taken that the artist is basing the painting on. What made him beautiful was the excitement in his eyes when he talked about his partner, and the way that he carried her with him everywhere, and wanted to share everything with her.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

ouesi said:


> Can I just say thank you to all of you?
> Seriously, there are some perfectly beautiful posts on this thread. From the pictures to the poems, to the funnies, to the glimpses in to the beautiful hearts of fellow PFers. Truly lovely.
> 
> Thank you all!!! :001_wub:





Toby Tyler said:


> Are we still talking about arses? :laugh:


 these two quotes pretty much sum up pf for me


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Jonescat said:


> Soppy warning
> 
> We had a man round earlier to do some work who was really interested in our cats. He took their pics, including one of just their tufty paws, to show his partner, and told us that they have two cats. Their cats were living in the garden when they bought the house and have since moved in.  He's getting a painting of the cats for his partner for Christmas and he showed us the pics he had taken that the artist is basing the painting on. What made him beautiful was the excitement in his eyes when he talked about his partner, and the way that he carried her with him everywhere, and wanted to share everything with her.


ooh hands up..i want a man like this


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Toby Tyler said:


> Are we still talking about arses? :laugh:





bearcub said:


> these two quotes pretty much sum up pf for me


I have lowered the tone. You can take the girl out of Liverpool .....


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

myshkin said:


> I have lowered the tone. You can take the girl out of Liverpool .....


not like you myshkin :lol: and you can never really take the girl out of liverpool :lol: :thumbsup:


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

cinnamontoast said:


>


OMG WANTS!!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

And then I read all this and I'm smiling even in spite of a panic attack :lol:

oozey (and I wont lie...this is how I've always said your name) this is an awesome thread :yesnod:


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

*Sometimes the real beauty of this world can only be found in the moments of its absolute stillness and silence.

Lapland.

Midnight during summer.*



*
2:00am*


_*4:00am*_


*Midday. Deep winter.*


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Life brings perspective to beauty. I know a beautiful woman...beautiful to look at and a beautiful personality.......she's dying of cancer.....her face is gaunt and grey from chemo....the beautiful person is still inside.

I've lost part of the vision in my right eye. My wonderful friend who is holidaying in Devon came and picked me up from my sister s house and drove me back home. Not once did she make it feel like an inconvenience... That is beauty...

Looks fade but the beauty glows.

I like making people laugh... That's beauty, to see someone enjoying a brief moment of humour.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Lavenderb said:


> Life brings perspective to beauty. I know a beautiful woman...beautiful to look at and a beautiful personality.......she's dying of cancer.....her face is gaunt and grey from chemo....the beautiful person is still inside.
> 
> I've lost part of the vision in my right eye. My wonderful friend who is holidaying in Devon came and picked me up from my sister s house and drove me back home. Not once did she make it feel like an inconvenience... That is beauty...
> 
> ...


Laughter is the best medicine.

Or so they say.

But on the whole I do believe that in the face of adversity we have a tendency to shine brighter than we ever did before.

That has to be the resilient beauty that is within all of us.

I'm not sure what condition you're suffering with or from Lavs but I do wish you well.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Flamingoes said:


> Just the bear bit :yesnod:


I am just out of the bath - I have a lot of bare bits . . .


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

lostbear said:


> I am just out of the bath - I have a lot of bare bits . . .


hahahahaha a bit TMI that LB :lol:


----------



## IrishEyes (Jun 26, 2012)

Some of my favourite quotes which define what beauty means to me...

Beauty is not in the face; beauty is a light in the heart. ~Kahlil Gibran

That which is striking and beautiful is not always good, but that which is good is always beautiful. ~Ninon de L'Enclos

Close your eyes and see the beauty. ~Author Unknown

It is amazing how complete is the delusion that beauty is goodness. ~Leo Tolstoy

*And my absolute favourite... *The most beautiful people are those who have known defeat, known suffering, known struggle, known loss, and have found their way out of the depths. These persons have an appreciation, a sensitivity, and an understanding of life that fills them with compassion, gentleness, and a deep loving concern. beautiful people do not just happen.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

TBH I feel sorry for people who think that beauty is what you look like. That is just appearance, which may be pleasing, or may not be particularly so. 

Roald Dahl in one of his children's books (The Twits, I think it was) wrote about this, and explained how even people who were physically plain could be astonishingly beautiful if they were kind and loving, because the inner shines through the outer. He also pointed out that the reverse is true - that you might look gorgeous, but if you were nasty inside, sooner or later people would see it.

To get hung up on what we and others look like is both tragic and immature. It is a phase we probably all go through when we are wrestling with puberty - but most of us come out of it and grow into ourselves. It is accepting that our body is nothing more than clothing for our soul, and that it is what inside that needs to be made as wonderful as possible - and that this happens when we forget about ourselves, and think about others - that is where beauty grows.

The daft thing is, people who will spend thousands on plastic surgery, designer clothes and other 'stuff', never seem to give a single thought to improving their inner selves - and it wouldn't cost a penny!

(I get annoyed when I read of huge amounts of money being spent of cosmetic surgery when there is real medical need which is ignored. And the same goes when I hear of some rich idiot spending money on things like this to hang onto a shiny plastic appearance for another five years - for heaven's sake - fund a school in India, open an animal refuge, help with the costs of a maternity hospital in Nigeria - if you've got that money going spare, USE IT TO DO SOMETHING WORTHWHILE!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

IrishEyes said:


> It is amazing how complete is the delusion that beauty is goodness. ~Leo Tolstoy
> 
> *And my absolute favourite... *The most beautiful people are those who have known defeat, known suffering, known struggle, known loss, and have found their way out of the depths. These persons have an appreciation, a sensitivity, and an understanding of life that fills them with compassion, gentleness, and a deep loving concern. beautiful people do not just happen.


Yes!:yesnod:


----------



## Bloodraine5252 (Jan 13, 2013)

Beauty is very much in the eye of the beholder.

I think beauty is one of those things that can't be defined. It can be found in lots of different places and lots of different things but I think you have to have a certain peace within yourself to see it.

Its different for everyone and what I may find beautiful someone else may not but it doesn't mean that whatever it is doesn't have beauty in its own right.

There's so many positive posts in this thread, its really lovely to see


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Bloodraine5252 said:


> Beauty is very much in the eye of the beholder.
> 
> I think beauty is one of those things that can't be defined. It can be found in lots of different places and lots of different things but I think you have to have a certain peace within yourself to see it.
> *
> ...


To an extent I agree with you, but I also think that there are some things that are universally beautiful - kindness, generosity, tolerance - these are just a few of the things that lend beauty to anyone.

But I certainly agree that a definition is hard - and yet we can recognise it when we see it.


----------



## Bloodraine5252 (Jan 13, 2013)

lostbear said:


> To an extent I agree with you, but I also think that there are some things that are universally beautiful - kindness, generosity, tolerance - these are just a few of the things that lend beauty to anyone.
> 
> But I certainly agree that a definition is hard - and yet we can recognise it when we see it.


Personally, I agree with you, I find generosity, tolerance and kindness beautiful and find it hard to accept that someone wouldn't. However, there is always that one person who would say that they're not, whether that's just to be different or its truley what they think, I have no idea.


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Just a quick post, I'm supposed to be getting ready to catch the train to brum. 

Taking humans out of the equation there is beauty all around us, but some people never see it. 

In spring the woods are filled with bluebells and on a warmish (for the uk) morning the sight and smell is a wonder to behold

This time of year, the beauty of the multiple coloured leaves that are on (and off) the trees. 

And lastly my lovely spangle Alf, his face at the end of a walk says it all. If he could speak he would be saying, "great walk mam, we had a right good blast this morning didn't we, but I'm not too muddy so there's no need to wash me down is there"  Err sorry son but you're clarted up to the eyeballs as per. :yikes:


----------



## shinra (Aug 9, 2013)

lostbear said:


> The daft thing is, people who will spend thousands on plastic surgery, designer clothes and other 'stuff', never seem to give a single thought to improving their inner selves - and it wouldn't cost a penny!
> 
> (I get annoyed when I read of huge amounts of money being spent of cosmetic surgery when there is real medical need which is ignored. And the same goes when I hear of some rich idiot spending money on things like this to hang onto a shiny plastic appearance for another five years - for heaven's sake - fund a school in India, open an animal refuge, help with the costs of a maternity hospital in Nigeria - if you've got that money going spare, USE IT TO DO SOMETHING WORTHWHILE!


God forbid someone spends their own money on something that might make themselves more at peace with themselves, happier or just a little bit easier to be accepted into society.
Not everyone is blessed with the genetic lottery as it sounds as you have been.


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

haven't read any of this thread cause its far too long, but, at the end of the day, looks don't mean anything, people grow old and change and I think beauty is much more on the inside than outside..


that said, there are plenty of actors I think are gorgeous lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2013)

shinra said:


> God forbid someone spends their own money on something that might make themselves more at peace with themselves, happier or just a little bit easier to be accepted into society.
> Not everyone is blessed with the genetic lottery as it sounds as you have been.


But thats the thing. What does it say about us and the society we live in that altering our appearance bring us peace with ourselves! Thats really rather insane when you stop and think about it. Peace comes from within. Not from larger lips or boobs or removed blemishes. (I know the conversation gets muddier when we start talking about disfiguring scars or things that interfere with normal, every day functioning. But lets face it, most plastic surgeons arent repairing cleft lips or faces shattered by windshields. Theyre implanting silicone in chests, sucking perfectly normal fat cells out of abdomens and buttocks, and injecting poison in foreheads.

When I look at fellow moms going under general anesthesia just to regain some semblance of the body they had before kids, all I can think is what if? What if something goes wrong and those children end up motherless just because mom felt such societal pressure to have her pre-baby boobs back?

What kind of sickness drives us to literally risk our lives to look like we never experienced motherhood and ALL that it entails? Like weve never experienced LIFE for that matter? Why would a 60 year old want to look like a 20 year old without the life experience and wisdom of someone decades older? How have we created this messed up mentality?


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Beauty is different things to different people, to me it's being kind, welcoming, friendly, warm, selfless, understanding and funny even. 

I quite often fall in love with someones personality first and then to me they're the most beautiful thing in the world. 

My husband tells me I'm most beautiful first thing on a morning, I think he's just trying to get on my good side for the day. 

and my dogs, they're beautiful too even when blade was rolling in horse wee at 8am this morning :yesnod: but other people have told me he's freaky looking


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

http://ts3.mm.bing.net/th?id=H.5052093903996542&w=205&h=155&c=7&rs=1&pid=1.7http://www.jepic.org/sport/drogba-signe-a-galatasaray-20052/attachment/didier-drogba/

that man is like a black panther...

then he is just more...

it seems he gives half his in come to the poor in his country..he lives with his woman and kids..never heard of him involved in anything nasty ..

he si just thankful for what heis given and gives it back...


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Another form of beauty are the people who, every day, quietly go about doing good deeds but don't feel they have to share to the world all that they have done. Their beauty lies in knowing that the good deed is only special when kept between those involved. 

Ugliness is people who perform good deeds but then broadcast it to all who will listen as they want rewards and praise for doing good. This is not good nor beauty. This is merely ego-enhancement and such a thing does not exist in the truly beautiful.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

shinra said:


> God forbid someone spends their own money on something that might make themselves more at peace with themselves, happier or just a little bit easier to be accepted into society.
> Not everyone is blessed with the genetic lottery as it sounds as you have been.


Believe me - my genetic inheritance gives Katie Perry, Elle McPherson, and other conventionally gorgeous people no sleepless nights, I can promise you that.

I am short, I am fat, and I am plain (and that's putting it kindly). However, I live pretty happily in my own ample skin, and although I would love it if the plastic surgery fairy came during the night, and made me gorgeous (but still ME - that bit is important!) for special occasions, I am content with what God gave me, on the whole.

Perhaps I wasn't clear about what I meant. If say, your ears stick out, or you have a big nose, or a flat chest or whatever, and people have made your life a living hell about it ever since you were tiny, and you have a real complex about it - then go for it!! Get the corrective surgery that will allow you to enjoy your life. I don't regard that as cosmetic, because there is a real need. And I've been laughed at and abused because of my appearance, so I do know what I'm talking about.

If, however (and there are people like this), you are perfectly acceptable, pretty even, and you just want a bigger bust, or you're getting a couple of wrinkles and you want to fight time - then I think you are both foolish (because you can't!) and selfish when there is real need in the world.

That's just my opinion. You may disagree, and that's fine by me. When we stand together, maybe you'll be the 'hot' one, and I'll be the one with a face that looks less lived-in than squatted in - that's fine by me, too. My life is in my face. I've earned every one of these wrinkles, and I wouldn't really want it any other way.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

shinra said:


> God forbid someone spends their own money on something that might make themselves more at peace with themselves, happier or *just a little bit easier to be accepted into society*.
> Not everyone is blessed with the genetic lottery as it sounds as you have been.


God forbid 'society' starts accepting individuality instead of a homogenous stereotype of what is beautiful & what isn't


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I never saw beauty in the mirror....









yet a friend pointed to some photo in family album" oh...you were so young, so pretty.." 
(photo taken 11years ago.....)





seems I totally missed the boat :yikes:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2013)

> shinra said:
> 
> 
> > God forbid someone spends their own money on something that might make themselves more at peace with themselves, happier *or just a little bit easier to be accepted into society.*
> ...


It is worrying isnt it?
What kind of society requires you to chop bits off of yourself or add plastic bits to yourself, or stitch bits down etc., in order to be found acceptable?



lostbear said:


> Perhaps I wasn't clear about what I meant. If say, your ears stick out, or you have a big nose, or a flat chest or whatever, and people have made your life a living hell about it ever since you were tiny, and you have a real complex about it - then go for it!! Get the corrective surgery that will allow you to enjoy your life. I don't regard that as cosmetic, because there is a real need. And I've been laughed at and abused because of my appearance, so I do know what I'm talking about.


See, even that leaves me uneasy  
For one, why are we fixing something that was never wrong to begin with? There is nothing wrong with ears that stick out, flat chests, or big noses. So by fixing this, youre already succumbing to the lie that there was something wrong that needed correcting.
But secondly, what about things that cant be fixed? What if you were bullied for your skin color, your accent, things that surgery cant fix? Where is the solution there? At what point do we stop and say the issue is not the person being bullied, but a society that creates and environment where bullying is so powerful?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

ouesi said:


> It is worrying isnt it?
> What kind of society requires you to chop bits off of yourself or add plastic bits to yourself, or stitch bits down etc., in order to be found acceptable?


I think it's symptomatic of an (in general) excessively affluent society that has had far too much emphasis placed on looks & materialism for far too long. I find it very sad that people are brainwashed from pretty much the moment they're born that to conform is the holy grail of happiness


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

ouesi said:


> It is worrying isnt it?
> What kind of society requires you to chop bits off of yourself or add plastic bits to yourself, or stitch bits down etc., in order to be found acceptable?
> 
> See, even that leaves me uneasy
> ...


I see where you are coming from here, and I agree with you - it is society which is at fault, but sadly fixing society seems to be impossible, whereas fixing someone's ears, that have given bullies an excuse to torment her, to the extent that when she looks in the mirror she only sees huge ears, -well, that is relatively easy. And it is terrible that anyone has to feel ashamed or embarrassed about themselves because of other people, and I truly wish it wasn't so, but at the same time I don't want some child being made miserable by something comparatively fixable.

And yes, you are doubly right when you mention skin colour and other things that aren't easily fixed - but at least it has now become unacceptable to pick on someone because of their colour or religion (I know it happens, but it isn't condoned), whereas as there is still a school of thought hat you should just put up with a lot of bullying because it toughens you up (rubbish) or 'it's just a bit of fun' (yeah, right!).

This little girl is one of the most beautiful people I have ever seen or heard of.

Most Amazing Facts: Hayley Okines: Teenager Suffering from Progeria Who's Actually 105:

Hayley Okines defies odds by celebrating 14th birthday | Mail Online

I saw her on TV when she was 10 or so, and what an amazing little soul she is - she has packed more living into her 14 years than most of us can manage in 90. No self-pity, no crying because of what she isn't - and she is beautiful inside and out.

In an ideal world, everyone would be valued because of themselves, not because of how they look. The most we can do is take a step towards that world by valuing others for what they are, ourselves, and teaching our children to do the same.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2013)

lostbear said:


> I see where you are coming from here, and I agree with you - it is society which is at fault, but sadly fixing society seems to be impossible, whereas fixing someone's ears, that have given bullies an excuse to torment her, to the extent that when she looks in the mirror she only sees huge ears, -well, that is relatively easy. And it is terrible that anyone has to feel ashamed or embarrassed about themselves because of other people, and I truly wish it wasn't so, but at the same time I don't want some child being made miserable by something comparatively fixable.
> 
> And yes, you are doubly right when you mention skin colour and other things that aren't easily fixed - but at least it has now become unacceptable to pick on someone because of their colour or religion (I know it happens, but it isn't condoned), whereas as there is still a school of thought hat you should just put up with a lot of bullying because it toughens you up (rubbish) or 'it's just a bit of fun' (yeah, right!).
> 
> ...


If our society has managed to change to the point that bullying someone over skin color is no longer acceptable, then I hold out hope that the same can be done for big noses. And it wont be done by fixing the nose (that was never in need of fixing to begin with).

No, what brings change is not conformity. Change comes about when someone decided to step out of the cycle and do something different. Thus creating a different ripple effect.

This quote about parenting kind of sums it up IMO:
It is not our job to toughen up our kids to face a cruel and heartless world, it is our job to raise kids who will make the world a little less cruel and heartless. ~L R Knost.

I would not support my child getting a nose job to undo the damage of bullying, I would give my child the tools to better handle the bullying and the inner confidence to not be affected by the bullying to begin with.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

My word!

Is this thread still going.

That's beautiful, :001_smile:

Lots of beautiful people about today. :yesnod:


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Zaros said:


> My word!
> 
> Is this thread still going.
> 
> ...


And although there have been disagreements, no-one has pressed the red button and plunged the entire forum into chaos.

Perhaps . . . perhaps there is hope for humankind after all.


----------



## Marycat (Jul 29, 2013)

Beauty is in your soul. A good king heart, a smile, a warm sense of humour and an unselfish personality. Even the most beautiful girl becomes ugly when warped with jealousy and hate..x


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Really glad to see this thread still going  :thumbsup:


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Meezey said:


> Really glad to see this thread still going  :thumbsup:


But it's stopped. :001_unsure:


----------



## shinra (Aug 9, 2013)

lostbear said:


> Perhaps I wasn't clear about what I meant. If say, your ears stick out, or you have a big nose, or a flat chest or whatever, and people have made your life a living hell about it ever since you were tiny, and you have a real complex about it - then go for it!! Get the corrective surgery that will allow you to enjoy your life. I don't regard that as cosmetic, because there is a real need. And I've been laughed at and abused because of my appearance, so I do know what I'm talking about.
> 
> If, however (and there are people like this), you are perfectly acceptable, pretty even, and you just want a bigger bust, or you're getting a couple of wrinkles and you want to fight time - then I think you are both foolish (because you can't!) and selfish when there is real need in the world.
> 
> That's just my opinion. You may disagree, and that's fine by me. When we stand together, maybe you'll be the 'hot' one, and I'll be the one with a face that looks less lived-in than squatted in - that's fine by me, too. My life is in my face. I've earned every one of these wrinkles, and I wouldn't really want it any other way.


Okay I understand what you mean better now.
I also sometimes tstruggle to udnerstand those who want a bigger bust or keep botoxing their faces into oblivion - thinking on the lines of those reality amercian housewives shows.. when there was no need p:

However people for example like this girl
The best before and after plastic surgery in korea(two jaw, v-line, eye, nose and fat graft) - YouTube
Gangnam Style TOP Plastic Surgery, Best Before and After - South KOREA SEOU - YouTube

or those who are transgendered who turn to surgery to be more happy with themselves or make life a little easier, I dont' see why anyone should hold them against that.
Somtimes faces don't grow correctly - jaw problems etc & I feel surgery is giving you the face you was meant to have etc.

The sad reality of fact, like other animals we are attracted to the strongest, the fittest and the most attractive - media has just built up around that, even babies are drawn to more attractive symmetric faces and those who aren't trusting.. even characters...villians in disney movies etc have the less "unfortunate" features - it's just the way we see things.
Fortunately some of us are intelligent to see past that and find someone beautiful for their soul but theres no denying that being also attractive on the outside makes life just so much easier in so many different ways, even if looks fade the confidence & social skills etc and advantages in life lasts.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Today was beautiful  We went to the beach it was cold and raining but it was quiet and beautiful we ran and played with Cian had such a laugh Cian ran and ran,now we are cuddled up heating on, beautiful day


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

shinra said:


> Okay I understand what you mean better now.
> I also sometimes tstruggle to udnerstand those who want a bigger bust or keep botoxing their faces into oblivion - thinking on the lines of those reality amercian housewives shows.. when there was no need p:
> 
> However people for example like this girl
> ...


And this annoys me, because it plays into the stereotype. But I know what you mean - there is still an assumption that outside pretty means better person. We have to work to get away from that


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Zaros said:


> My word!
> 
> Is this thread still going.
> 
> ...





Zaros said:


> But it's stopped. :001_unsure:


No it hasn't, because with the soul of a poet and a gentle spirit, you are still here. And now I have a very 70s, disco tune in my head. 

Today was a beautiful day (TM Meezey) because even in torrential rain this place I live is still beautiful. And Gruff the border collie stays indoors for no kind of apocalyptic weather. So I got to view the valley from a rain sodden, windswept hill, and enjoy the mists that rise out of the forest like clouds of steam, and look down on the clouds covering the village.

Also bought some new waterproof trousers, 'cause the old ones really aren't waterproof anymore!


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Meezey said:


> Today was beautiful  We went to the beach it was cold and raining but it was quiet and beautiful we ran and played with Cian had such a laugh Cian ran and ran,now we are cuddled up heating on, beautiful day


We did too, we went in honour of a BEAUTIFUL lady the rain cleared and the sun came out...

Looks fade but a true and kind heart lasts for ever... any one who judges purely on outward appearances are not worth the toilet paper they've used....


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

This is beautiful, Bradley has been so ill worst he's been in his hard fought battle with cancer, his parents really struggled the last few weeks as he has been so Seriously bad after his stem cell replacement logging in the fb and see this little face not in pain and heavily sedated and seeing his amazing wee smile is beautiful https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...517805&source=48&ref=stream&__user=1218249384


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

best wishes to the little lad Bradley, what a lovely smile


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

Bradley's smile really is beautiful and I hope he's given many, many, many more opportunities to wear it.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

My sister is the most beautiful person I know she is such a kind gentle soul, 30 years on she still gives 24 hour care every day of her life to her eldest but she has never complained once, (she had 5 other children to look after too). 

She has been to hell and back in her life but still has huge consideration and compassion for others, it would be easy for the horrors shes endured to have turned her bitter and twisted and to think any lesser problem of others is nothing but she just isn't like that.

Physically yes she was a very pretty little thing in her early teens but her life kicked that out of her, literally, but she is still beautiful


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2013)

Meezey said:


> This is beautiful, Bradley has been so ill worst he's been in his hard fought battle with cancer, his parents really struggled the last few weeks as he has been so Seriously bad after his stem cell replacement logging in the fb and see this little face not in pain and heavily sedated and seeing his amazing wee smile is beautiful https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...517805&source=48&ref=stream&__user=1218249384


What a brave and wonderfull little man he is. :thumbsup: Makes you think what really matters. Good luck for the whole family!


----------

